# Thanks



## Razormck (Jun 25, 2008)

Just a thank you to the guys at CS. 

Placed an order on Wednesday evening and arrived Friday midday. 

Pleasure to use and found all the products I had identified in one place. 

Great job and will definitely be back very soon 

Thanks

Raymond


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Raymond, 

Thanks for your kind words, we work had to ship orders as quickly as we can as we know ourselves what its like waiting for that next delivery to come! 

Enjoy the products and look forward to serving you in the future. 

John


----------

